# Campbell Creek layout



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

This must just be an anchor to hole the thread in place.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Cpbc, you're off to a good start with those controls.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Little update ... changed things, and now a western Canada prairie layout.
Two trains ... one grain and tank cars, the other cement and commercial building materials.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

looks good kinda similer to mine (ive changed it 15 times )
and will prob change it again. hahahah love your table too


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Haha, sounds like me ... changed the layout many times, and also swapped eras along with locomotives and rolling stock.

Think I’ll stick with this one now, especially since i’ve ordered a couple of Walthers’ industry models. 

Thanks for sharing your latest layout pic ... I like the variety of turnouts/switches


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

edit ...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice job there!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the changes. Keep up the good work.

Magic


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback ... 

And now looking forward to next phase.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

having a bit of fun operating, and taking some photos.

Started building Walthers grain bins kit. Next update when that is done.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

cpbc said:


> Started building Walthers grain bins kit. Next update when that is done.


We like in-progress build updates as well.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

flyboy2610 said:


> We like in-progress build updates as well.


Ok, will do


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

queston cpbc .. is that table top wood paited green or is it foam board painted green . i really like that table. it looks good. love to see the updayes as you go along building too. looks good.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi sid,
Painted green. I didn’t like the look (and dust) of plywood. 
Eventually I hope to do ground cover scenery.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Like it!


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

sold my house last week and no room in new place for trains.

Therefore, entire layout for sale: $2000 Canadian dollars.
I’m Vancouver Island BC Canada.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

awww man no more up dates no more trains .


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CPBC

It's always sad to lose a modler. But, if you must
sell your trains you can use our For Sale or Trade
forum. It's free, but you must state a price (or better offer)
for each item or group of items as well as your
policy for payment and shipping costs.

Since you are in Canada does that complicate sales of
used gear into the US?

Don


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

decided not to sell ... like the train things I have. Will try to make room or put in storage.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hoist it to the ceiling hahaha


----------

